# Autmatisch neue url öffnen



## Javanoob 2.0 (17. Nov 2011)

Hallo,

wie kann ich mit javascript folendes bewerstelligen:

// es werden meherer funktionen ausgeführt und anschließen soll im gleichen fenster zu der url = "vorher // beim programieren festgelegte seite" gewechselt werden.

ich wäre sehr dankbar für eine hilfestellung da ich leider mit google keine läsung gefunden habe


----------



## Evil-Devil (17. Nov 2011)

```
top.location.href='meine neue zieladresse';
```
mehr brauchst du für eine Umleitung nicht.


----------



## Javanoob 2.0 (17. Nov 2011)

cool danke ich werde es gleich einbauen


----------



## HimBromBeere (10. Jan 2012)

Kannst das auch glaub ich über das meta-tag refresh erreichen, dann ist es skript-unabhängig

EDIT: Ups, habe grade die Sinnlosigkeit meines Beitrages festgestellt, du willst ja nicht beim Seitenaufbau eine Weiterleitung machen. Unter diesen Umständen verwendest du natürlich das bereits erwähnte 
	
	
	
	





```
document.href.location = '...'
```


----------

